# Hi every-body !!!



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I went to the Eastern Haunter's Convention 2 weeks ago with my son to get some extreme ideas for our Halloween party and now my head is spinning. This website was recommended to me by Halloween Zombie and it's just what I was looking for, friendly people with great ideas. (thanks Vic) I look forward to learning so much. thanks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

1Glad to have you here


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice to meet you. We are nothing if not friendly around this place. Well, most of us anyway!  Pop into chat sometime so we can pick your brain!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome sharpobject...glad you joined


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome aboard. Halloween Zombie is a cool dude. Nice guy. I was at EHC also, sorry to have missed you. Don't hesitate to ask questions on the forum. That's what we're here for.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi sharpobject, glad to have you aboard. We'll be looking forward to having your input. Stop by chat if you're up for some craziness, or just want to swap ideas. Ken/Vlad


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome......great place u just joined!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Elaine! I'm glad you decided to join up. Lots to learn here. I should have warned you about how addictive this can be. Too late now! Mwahahaha.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome : )*


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome Sharpobject! glad to have you aboard


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the hauntForum!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the insanity!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Ghoulings & Scareutations!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

thanks everyone for the warm welcome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Makes you fell all warm and uhhh.....gooey!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Who spread the rumor that we are nice? We are crazy sociopaths who only think about Halloween. Well...some of us decorate for Christmas..and like Easter bunnies....

uhhhh, o.k so we are nice!

Welcome to our obsessive little family. Please post pics of your extreme Halloween party.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

We love pics. 

And welcome to the forum. You will like it here.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

welcome sharpie!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HIYA!! WELCOME SHARPO!!! I hope you know what you're in for. Oh wait better yet keep your eyes closed and just jump in. Its best not to see it coming


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow, she came to chat, met Pattie and Turtle, and still wants to stay here............


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

boy is she in trouble 
and she's going to a NJ make & take--then vlad will get her-----

life will not be the same for her :xbones:


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I don't scare easily.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Vlad said:


> Wow, she came to chat, met Pattie and Turtle, and still wants to stay here............


HEY!!! I can see pattie and kellie, but ME??? I'm sweet and wonderful. YOU love me remember. She obviously has good taste if she liked me


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! It was nice to have met you in chat the other night.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello sharpobject and welcome to HauntForum!!*


----------

